# First Rant In A While



## Younglutonmum

I haven't had a rant in here for a whle so here goes......

Today I was in Primark where the ex works

I was looking at some clothes with the buggy to my side. He walks down & says 'can you move your buggy please, I need to get through!'

I mean wtf that's your daughter in the buggy & you can't even acknowledge that fact!

:hissy:


----------



## brownhairedmom

:shock: :shock: :shock:

OMG what a fucker! *pardon my language*

I would have been like "What, you mean this buggy? The one with your daughter in it, you jerk?" as loud as I could to make sure someone he works with hears it.


----------



## Mummy&bump

OMG!! what an arse hun!! id b like u fuckin fuckin move it, its ur daughter aswell! but not actually let him move her! ud hav thought he wudda went another way! hes obv tryin 2 b dificult!

xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

I did consider poking the coat hanger in his fat eyeballs


----------



## Serene123

I'll go hit him with my changing bag!


----------



## ~KACI~

Omg I can't believe anyone would say that about there child, 

I would of done what Rae said really loud!! 

Idiot!!


----------



## Blob

:shock: OMG what a complete moron!! I would have wacked him one (like Toria said) with a bag!! Gah what an ass!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

ARSEHOLE!!!!! Did he really need to get through or was he lingering around you on purpose?


----------



## brownhairedmom

Oh god this thread riled me up so bad.

What a son of a bitch, for real!! Now I want to hit him. And Adam. All at the same time. Maybe we should knock their heads together, the fuckers.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Its sad how anyone could be so heartless.:hugs:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:o How can he say something like that! 

I would have give him a good rollickin & made sure the next town heard!

Bumhole! You are so much better off without 'That'. :rofl:


----------



## sam's mum

rae05 said:


> Oh god this thread riled me up so bad.

:grr: Me too :grr:

I'm shocked that he would be so rude :shock: And I would be pissed off if I was shopping somewhere anyway and someone who worked there told me to move my buggy...never mind the fact that he's her dad???!! It's not like a tiny little shop where he can't possibly find another way round either.

Urgh. I think we should all go down there with our buggies and spend all day getting in his way as much as possible :trouble:

I'm so sorry he's treating you and his beautiful daughter so badly :hugs: x


----------



## BurtonBaby

:shock: :grr: I would have fucking punched him! Sorry for the language... What a piece of shit!


----------



## Younglutonmum

He really is a knob isn't he??

And just to think, the other day I was feeling sad about the whole situation

Now he has just reinforced my hatred of him


----------



## sam's mum

I'm still SO angry for you :grr: Can't even imagine how you must be feeling :trouble:

At least he keeps reminding you that Maya is so much better off without him around. Urgh...he's so lucky I'm not any closer (and I have no idea who he is :laugh2:) or I'd be in there tomorrow telling him exactly what I think x


----------



## FEDup1981

OMG, unbelieveable, what a nob. You are defo better off without him xx


----------



## alphatee

BurtonBaby said:


> :shock: :grr: I would have fucking punched him! Sorry for the language... What a piece of shit!

i would have done the same!!!!


----------



## princess_bump

what a twat sweetie, so glad you and your gorgeous princess maya are shot of him, arsehole, hugs to you both darling x x x x


----------



## nikky0907

:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:

SERIOUSLY?! :shock:
Where does he get the nerve,that horrible piece of s***!

Oh he deserves a good punch sooooooooo bad!


----------



## chefamy1122

what a worthless piece of shit!


----------



## x-amy-x

OMG how could he do that. You have made someone so perfect how could he not even acknowledge her. That fucking stinks. Get onto CSA and get loads of money off him. He should be made to pay some way or other. Twat.


----------



## Novbaby08

I would've said "um no...you can wait till I'm done here or go around" and not moved he can't make you. I don't know how it is in the UK but people can get fired for talking to customers like that here. If someone's in your way, your not allowed t say anything to them,


----------



## Donna79x

OMG what a pratt..... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr xx


----------



## navarababe

OMG what a arsehole, that is actually bad, i would of knocked him out if that was me....lol...


----------



## Irishmum

Well fuck him and the horse he rode in on! (scuse my language but) What gives him the right to pretend he's so high and bloody mighty, especially seen as he is nothin but a complete low life, and these little episodes just prove that.

:hug:


----------



## navarababe

Im sorry but no offence to the decent men, but that guy doesnt deserve the breath to live in this world!!!! what a Ignorant dic*. OMG thats made me really angry....lol and i dont even know him. lmao xx


----------



## leeanne

Younglutonmum said:


> I haven't had a rant in here for a whle so here goes......
> 
> Today I was in Primark where the ex works
> 
> I was looking at some clothes with the buggy to my side. He walks down & says 'can you move your buggy please, I need to get through!'
> 
> I mean wtf that's your daughter in the buggy & you can't even acknowledge that fact!
> 
> :hissy:

:shock::saywhat:

WTF planet is he on? Seriously a fucking asshole!

OMG, that just riled me up too!

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Reedy

That has p*sse me of something rotten :grr: I would have reported him to his manager for being so bloody rude 
He needs a good kick in the balls 
You & Maya are better off without that lowlife :hugs:


----------



## orange-sox

Oh my god, let me at him kel, I'll rip off his nuts the little fucker! 

Seriously though, I agree with Reedy, report him... you can't go round talking to customers like that!


----------



## passengerrach

wot a complete wa**er i bet ur glad ur not with him any more


----------



## Zarababy1

omg, i would have HURT him seriously, i dont know anything about u and ur ex but im guessing he doesnt support her with that attitude, i have said what u mean the pram I bought for OUR daughter coz ur an arse hole!


----------



## lfc_sarah

Oh my!


----------



## LilMama2be

Wow, i would have smacked the fool, while covering the little one's eyes :]


----------



## Carlena

omg what a wanker i would of told him to walk the f**k around have some respect for you daughter really loud


----------

